# Some problems fixed.



## Josh (May 4, 2004)

Some of you may have noticed that registering wasn't so easy, or that it always said Chris was logged in on the main page. That should all be fixed now.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2004)

Thanks, man. 

Phear me as a guest everywhere.


----------



## Josh (May 4, 2004)




----------

